

Ask HN: Has YC released its model Convertible Note document(s) yet? - chris123

If so, where?  Thanks.<p>These are the documents I'm referring to:<p>1) See Paul G's recent article: http://paulgraham.com/hiresfund.html<p>2) And his recent tweets and comments, including this one, where he says / suggests that YC will soon be releasing model Convertible Note documents similar to the model equity documents they released a while back: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1657906<p>Thanks :)<p>PS: Sorry if this question has already been answered.
======
tgriesser
I haven't seen it posted on here (or elsewhere) yet

It will probably get uploaded to the scribd <http://www.scribd.com/ycdocs>
once released

~~~
chris123
Thanks. Any idea what the ETA is (if there is one)?

